# Prize Winning Dessert?



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

well there are the following options: 

http://www.theyrecoming.com/extras/pumpkinfest03/ and http://www.theyrecoming.com/extras/zombiefest/


I personally have thought about doing the zombie one this year but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

What are they judging you on? If it's originality and appearance, then go for one of those cakes Tig mentioned. If you need people to actually taste it, consider the graveyard cake in last year's Martha Stewart mag. I made it last year and it was a huge hit, so I'm making a couple this year. I can get you the recipe if you're interested.


----------



## suprcoolus (Aug 26, 2003)

The recipe would be great! The cakes that Tig mentioned are a little too much for this work group. We are getting judged on appearance/orginality and taste. The semi-homeade eyeballs are what took the ribon a few years ago...


----------



## HallowQueen (Sep 15, 2005)

You could also try the Witches Fingers cookies on http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html

This lady does some really wonderful food for her parties!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Try www.hersheys.com


----------



## rochelletherock (Sep 25, 2005)

Last year I made the mice and everyone really liked them. Pretty simple. Dip marachino (spelling???) cherries into melted chocolate (makes body and tail. Attach hersheys kiss to bottum of cherry (makes the head) use red gel frosting for the beady eyes and two slivered almonds for the ears. I am sure you could pump of the gross factor using some props or something.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Favorite one I ever made was a valentines-heart jello mold, very ornate mold....

I believe i used the same recipe for the brain jello (part evap-milk, part jello) or perhaps it was jello mixed with cool whip?? In either case it was NOT your typical see-through jello, it was a light pink color. I made a batch of fake blood (corn syrup and blue/red food color) and put it in a zip-lok sandwich bag tightly sealed and molded into the middle of the jello. Once done the jello was placed on a lace doily on a fancy serving plate, all very "nice" looking.

That plate was on the table next to all the "scary" desserts and really looked out of place... when the "judges" were evaluating all the scary foods they looked at me as if I were an idiot, that's when I took out the LARGE butchers knife hidden behind my back and plunged it into the middle of the heart, the blood spurted out and was covering the knife blade as I withdrew it, the blood then oozed out if the cut and onto the nice white lacey doily and plate, it was a very dramatic effect, and I WON!!!!! HA

In all fairness I believe I got this Idea from Penn & Teller's "How to Play with Your Food" http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer-reviews/0679416579/102-1133034-2571343?_encoding=UTF8


----------

